# Say one for skip



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As I'm sure most of you know Swampbuck10pt (Skip) had surgery this morning. Please take a moment and say a prayer for one of our family.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope all went well and Swampbuck10pt his back on his feet soon.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Prayers sent Skip, don't take too many days off, remember your suppose to be retired!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Prayers are out there for ya Skipper. Hurry back


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Speedy recovery Skip. Prayers sent.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

God Bless Ya, Skip!! Praying for a Speedy Recovery for you man!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hard to keep a good man down !

You are in my thoughts and in my talking with our main Father, son, and he who lives in me.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Prayers sent SB here is to hoping you a speedy recovery.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys----Truly apprecated---Just got home today Around 3:30 pm---Bladder was taken out Wed At 7am--- today at 2pm they took the drain tube out and sent me Home---I'm pretty sore but doing fine just have to take it easy for a week or so--I now have 4 buckshot holds in my belly-The Bladder was full of fine stones so its a good thing its gone . the pancreas has some damage from gall stones so this should stop any more damage---I HOPE_____ Thanks guys for your prayers they worked-----skip*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glad to here your back Skip. Will be looking forward to hearing you again when your typing is not so slurrrred!!! LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome Back Skip-- Your going in the hospital sure brought out the poems from our only poet YD!!HA!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Really glad to hear all is well, Skip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear your OK Skip. Take it easy for a few days will ya.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Thanks Guys----Truly apprecated---Just got home today Around 3:30 pm---Bladder was taken out Wed At 7am--- today at 2pm they took the drain tube out and sent me Home---I'm pretty sore but doing fine just have to take it easy for a week or so--I now have 4 buckshot holds in my belly-The Bladder was full of fine stones so its a good thing its gone . the pancreas has some damage from gall stones so this should stop any more damage---I HOPE_____ Thanks guys for your prayers they worked-----skip*


Yippppeeeeee Skippppyyyyyy!


----------

